# TUG2.COM maintenance tonight (April 10 2018)



## TUGBrian (Apr 19, 2018)

please note we are performing some maint on the TUG2.COM website tonight (reviews/marketplace) so it may be unavailable for the next hour or so.

thank you!


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 19, 2018)

Annnnd back up!

please let me know or post here if you run into any errors or wonky things when browsing the ratings/reviews or marketplace!  thanks!


----------

